# Slide AM140 Mj 2010-2012, was für ein Steuersatz?



## sun909 (13. Januar 2019)

Hi,
kann mir jemand (Andi?) sagen, was für einen Steuersatz ich für das 1.5er Steuerrohr brauche, um eine tapered Gabel zu verbauen?

Besten Dank!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Januar 2019)

Hi Carsten, sicher das es ein 1.5er ist ? Die "älteren" slides hatten meines wissens nach alle 1 1/8, das was ich habe ab 2012/13 hatte dann konifizierten, aber 1.5er hatten doch nur die Downhiller oder ?

um tapered in ein 1 1/18 rein zu kriegen könnte sowas passen:https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/cane-creek-40er-zs44-28.6-ec44-40-tapered-steuersatz-816344
muss man nur dran denken das der Lenkwinkel bisschen flacher wird da die externe Schale unten 12mm höher baut. Aber is ja nicht von Nachteil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (13. Januar 2019)

Ja, das Modell hatte 1,5"

Habe ich auch erst nach dem Messen geglaubt 

Ist das Modell hier:

https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1214117-radon-slide-am-140-rahmen-kit-16-s

Grüße!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. Januar 2019)

Hätt nich gedacht das die sowas gebaut haben 

Im Prinzip ja dann sowas hier oben: https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kau...l-sio-r-1.5-reduc.-1-1-8-55,0mm-61,0mm-460040

Und sowas hier unten: https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/procraft-steuersatz-unterteil-siu-1.5-56,0mm-62,0mm-460046


----------



## Radon-Bikes (14. Januar 2019)

Hallo Zusammen,

Hubert, die werden nicht passen. Laut unseren Unterlagen muss der Außendurchmesser 49mm sein, beides ZS. Innendurchmesser oben 28,6 ist klar, unten vermutlich 40mm. Besser messen. 

Zur Zeit hat der Bike Discount keinen auf Lager. Wenns eilig ist bedienst du am besten mal die Google-Suche.

VG Uli


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. Januar 2019)

Dann müsste sowas passen: https://r2-bike.com/CANE-CREEK-Steuersatz-40Tapered-ZS49-286-EC49-40-1-1-8-1-1-2

Innendurchmesser Steuerrohr abnehmen geht ja schnell


----------



## on any sunday (19. Januar 2019)

https://www.bike-components.de/de/FSA/1-I-E-ZS49-28-6-EC49-40-Steuersatz-p35296/

oder

https://www.bike24.com/1.php?content=8;product=31162;menu=1000,2,112;page=6

oder

https://www.bike24.com/1.php?content=8;product=31166;menu=1000,2,112;page=6


----------

